# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Alerta en los pantanos ha llegado el mejillón cebra a Andalucia

## Rafa

Alerta en los pantanos
El mejillón cebra amenaza a Los Bermejales e Iznájar 

MANUEL PLANELLES - Sevilla - 29/04/2009 

Una de las especies invasoras más dañinas ha llegado a Andalucía. Se trata del mejillón cebra (Dreissena polymorpha), que cada año causa estragos en los ecosistemas y pérdidas millonarias en las infraestructuras hídricas. La Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha prohibido ya la navegación recreativa en el pantano granadino de Los Bermejales -donde se ha encontrado un ejemplar adulto- y en el de Iznájar, el mayor embalse de Andalucía, ubicado entre Córdoba y Granada. Se cree que este mejillón viaja adherido al casco de los barcos.

"Basta con que el propietario de una embarcación no aplique medidas correctas en una sola ocasión para que la plaga colonice nuestras aguas", alertó ya en 2007 Ecologistas en Acción. Este pequeño mejillón tiene una gran capacidad de reproducción y tapona las conducciones de agua hasta hacerlas inservibles. También termina con las especies autóctonas. Todavía no se ha encontrado una forma efectiva de erradicar este problema, que afecta a media Europa y EE UU desde hace décadas.

La primera vez que se detectó este mejillón en España fue en 2001 en el embalse de Riba-Roja, en la cuenca del Ebro. Gran parte del norte de la Península está afectado actualmente. "La Consejería estaba convencida de que iba a llegar", señaló ayer la Agencia Andaluza del Agua. Los técnicos cruzan ahora los dedos para que se trate sólo de un individuo aislado y no haya larvas en Los Bermejales. Y trabajan para localizar más ejemplares y limpiar la zona.

La Junta instaló en 2005 un sistema de boyas de detección en las 31 zonas con más riesgo en la comunidad. En una de estas boyas se encontró el primer ejemplar el 20 de marzo en Los Bermejales, que está conectado con el pantano de Iznájar

Medio Ambiente ha prohibido la navegación recreativa

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...29elpand_4/Tes  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## juanlo

:Mad:  Mal rollo  :Frown:

----------


## jorge

putadón, dios quiera que sea una falsa alarma.
saludos

----------


## Xuquer

> putadón, dios quiera que sea una falsa alarma.
> saludos




Ese molusco es resistente y se extiende como un reguero de polvora, experemos que se pueda detener su expansión.
Nos quejamos de muchos controles pero...ya nos vale  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Un esquiador

No nos equivoquemos y no le echemos la culpa a quién posiblemente no la tiene.

Se ha descubierto que el mejillón cebra se transporta a modo de larva en las patas de las aves. Un ave puede estar por la mañana en granada,y por la tarde en La Coruña con su mejillocito(larva mejor dicho) en sus patas.

Prohibir la navegación no es la solución al problema (y según se asegura cada día mas) tampoco es la causa.

Saludos

----------


## Delfinn

Es conocida la desaparición de la anguila de río en nuestros ríos, la anguila se alimenta de mejillones y caracoles. Lógicamente al desaparecer la anguila de río es normal que aparezcan otras especies. Lo malo de esto es que a nadie le interese la desaparición de la anguila y en cambio la aparición de otra especie se use para prohibir la navegación.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

> Es conocida la desaparición de la anguila de río en nuestros ríos, la anguila se alimenta de mejillones y caracoles. Lógicamente al desaparecer la anguila de río es normal que aparezcan otras especies. Lo malo de esto es que a nadie le interese la desaparición de la anguila y en cambio la aparición de otra especie se use para prohibir la navegación.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entonces...¿La anguila es posible solución a dicha plaga?

----------


## jasg555

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Entonces...¿La anguila es posible solución a dicha plaga?


 No lo creo, en otros sitios en donde vive la anguila, hay mejillón cebra.

 La anguila es víctima de embalses sin escalas y de la contaminación.

----------


## REEGE

BIODIVERSIDAD Y AGUA

LA RIOJA | 11.02.2011 | 19:35

MEJILLÓN CEBRA
La CHE dice que el piragüismo es un factor de dispersión del mejillón cebra. 
Zaragoza, 11 feb (EFE).- El piragüismo es un vector de dispersión de larvas de mejillón cebra ya que las embarcaciones utilizadas para esta actividad favorece su transmisión, según un estudio hecho público hoy por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).

El informe señala que un piragüista puede transportar tras una jornada de actividad entre 17 y 20 larvas de mejillón cebra si navega en un kayak de lona, y entre 31 y 69 si lo hace en una piragua rígida.

Los autores del estudio aseguran, sin embargo, que no se puede deducir que el piragüismo sea una actividad que pueda contaminar una masa libre de mejillón cebra, ya que se desconoce el dato científico de cuántas larvas sobrevivirían a la manipulación y transporte, y cuántas son necesarias para contaminar una masa de agua.

El estudio difundido recoge el trabajo desarrollado en 2010 por la CHE para analizar la posible contaminación por larvas en relación a los accesorios asociados a la práctica del piragüismo, como la embarcación y el equipamiento.

A la vista de los datos analizados, el informe propone el secado como acción principal a llevar a cabo y mejor método de desinfección de los materiales.

También se plantean como medida de seguridad adicional la desinfección de la embarcación y del equipo de piragüismo como productos de "fácil adquisición" como la lejía o el vinagre.

El estudio se ha realizado a partir de siete campañas de muestreo realizadas entre los meses de mayo y septiembre, fechas de reproducción del mejillón cebra, la primera en el embalse de Mequinenza y la seis restantes en el de Ribarroja.

En total se han detectado 416 larvas, y entre los elementos analizados, las embarcaciones son las que registraron un mayor grado de contaminación (todos los muestreos fueron positivos) y un mayor número de larvas (223).

Los elementos estudiados en las labores de campo han mostrado un comportamiento heterogéneo en cuanto al grado de contaminación (161 larvas en las aguas de lavado de la piragua rígida, 62 en las kayak de lona, 53 en los trajes de neopreno de dos piezas, y 24 en los escarpines.

Las actividades náuticas se consideran el principal vector de propagación del mejillón cebra, puesto que el traslado de las embarcaciones de una masa de agua a otra puede suponer la introducción, tanto de ejemplares adultos como de larvas de mejillón cebra, en nuevos ambientes.

Los autores del informe consideran, sin embargo, que la práctica del piragüismo está considerada como de riesgo bajo debido a la tipología de las embarcaciones usadas, que se vacían de agua para su traslado y almacenamiento, y que no requieren de remolques. EFE

----------


## F. Lázaro

> MEJILLÓN CEBRA
> La CHE dice que el piragüismo es un factor de dispersión del mejillón cebra.


Ciertamente  :Embarrassment: 

Cualquier actividad que se realice en aguas en donde haya presencia del mejillón cebra, todo utensilio, herramienta, embarcación, vehículo, etc... que se haya introducido en el agua, ha de ser convenientemente tratada y desinfectada para evitar la propagación de esa peste  :Mad:

----------


## Tuercas

el otro dia escuché en un informativo de radio que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente va a iniciar una campaña para diezmar poblaciones y minimizar los efectos negativos de una larga serie de especies invasoras... Entre ellas está el mejillón cebra, y curiosamente indultan al cangrajo de río americano...  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Esperemos que sirva de algo todo el dinero que se va a gastAR...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> el otro dia escuché en un informativo de radio que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente va a iniciar una campaña para diezmar poblaciones y minimizar los efectos negativos de una larga serie de especies invasoras... Entre ellas está el mejillón cebra, y curiosamente indultan al cangrajo de río americano... 
> Esperemos que sirva de algo todo el dinero que se va a gastAR... 
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> Au Cacau!



Pues sí, el foro ya se ha hecho eco de la noticia. Alguien, creo que REEGE, ya la colocó en algún lado.

Al parecer, el cangrejo americano es un manjar para cierto tipo de aves que han visto aumentar su población desde que se introdujo esta especie en algunos de nuestros humedales.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

El problema es que la especie invasora ya está en nuestras aguas.

No dudo que hay personas ( como nosotros) que hacen lo posible tanto por no contaminar como por no difundir o diversificar dichas especies.

Ahora la administración se enfrenta al gran problema de no haber controlado dichas especies cuando eran controlables.
¿qué soluciones se le puede dar a dicho problema? bajo mi punto de vista, solo hay remedios para una escala de actuación bastante reducida.

 En este momento desecar un pantano o deshacerse de los blackbass trae mas repercusiones sociales y políticas de las que creemos.
¿desecamos pantanos, pesca eléctrica, ... no se , para colmo el siluro en Iznajar. Esto solo es un suma y sigue.

La prevención es la mejor solución...pero para prevenir hay que querer.

----------


## REEGE

ARAGÓN | 27.01.2012 | 15:41
MEJILLÓN CEBRA
¿Cómo afecta la navegación en la dispersión mejillón cebra?

Zaragoza, 27 ene *(EFEverde).-* La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha publicado un nuevo estudio sobre la relación entre la navegación fluvial, principalmente el piragüismo, y la dispersión del mejillón cebra en las masas de agua.

El objetivo de esta investigación es ampliar el conocimiento en este campo e incidir en la necesidad de practicar usos lúdicos aplicando buenas prácticas que ayuden a reducir la propagación de esta especie invasora, ha explicado en un comunicado la CHE.

El primer estudio sobre este asunto, que se publicó el pasado año con datos recogidos en 2010, analizaba el riesgo de traslado de larvas mediante los principales accesorios asociados a esta práctica deportiva, como son la propia embarcación, el material complementario y el equipamiento personal.

También evaluaba los beneficios de los protocolos de limpieza existentes, con una propuesta de mejora para facilitar su aplicación.

En el nuevo informe se han incluido otros factores de análisis, el más importante, la supervivencia de las larvas de mejillón cebra durante un traslado del material infectado entre dos masas de agua.

Se ha comprobado que si no se aplican protocolos de desinfección y secado adecuados, las larvas plactónicas de mejillón pueden sobrevivir a un desplazamiento de por lo menos unos 45 minutos y de al menos un radio de 75 kilómetros.

Es decir, que sobreviven al proceso de secado natural de los elementos utilizados en la práctica del piragüismo, al ser extraídos de una masa de agua infectada y ser transportados al aire.

Un piragüista puede transportar hasta 69 larvas
El resto de resultados ratifican los del informe anterior y ponen de manifiesto que un piragüista puede transportar tras una jornada de actividad entre 17-20 larvas si navega en kayak de lona y entre 31-69 si lo hace en piragua rígida.

Sin embargo, con los datos recogidos no se puede asegurar que el piragüismo sea una actividad que pueda contaminar una masa libre de mejillón cebra, ya que se desconoce el dato científico de cuántas larvas sobrevivirían a la manipulación y transporte y cuántas hay que introducir en una masa de agua para contaminarla.

Ante esta duda, la recomendación del informe es prestar atención a la desinfección en todo momento e incorporarla como hábito a la práctica del piragüismo.

Por todo ello, el estudio concluye que adoptar medidas preventivas de desinfección es la mejor opción para evitar que las piraguas dispersen larvas de mejillón cebra.

La utilización de lejía y un correcto secado garantizan que no se transporte esta plaga a aguas no colonizadas.

----------


## albertillovernel

Puf, menudos bichos indeseables estos... además, como decía aquella frase, "shit happens" o traducido al castellano castizo, "lo que pueda pasar, sucederá" implica que cuanto más largo es un período considerado, mayor la probabilidad de que algo ocurra, por descabellado que nos parezca a priori. Y si esta especie coloniza una masa de agua y no hay forma de deshacerse de ella, pues es solo cuestión de tiempo que vaya colonizando otros lugares que se pongan en contacto con ese agua, o desinformados que no apliquen las mínimas precauciones para evitar que esto ocurra. En mi opinión, es algo de muy difícil solución.

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy contigo, a menos que alguien decubra el modo de acabar con esta especie, acabara colonizando todas las masas de agua.

----------


## REEGE

El problema de éste bicho está en que obstruye todo lo que se pone en su camino...
Para las obras y tomas hidraúlicas es un infierno... y sus costes un grave inconveniente.
En el Ebro saben mucho de éste "bicho"... :Mad:

----------

